# Looking for inspiration - What is your name? :)



## Bumblebeee

Just for fun, what is your name? As in what your parents called you, not the name you have chosen for your baby. Maybe one of our names could inspire someone and help them find their perfect name:)
I'll go first...
My name is Melissa Jayne
:flower:


----------



## Faythe

Tamsin :flower:


----------



## miss cakes

jayde :)


----------



## wanaBmummy

Stevie-louise :)


----------



## leahtaba

leah


----------



## klwcurlyq

Kristen Lynn


----------



## 2plusme

Dawn x


----------



## alexspargo

Alexandria Eva

I love my name and Alex is a cute nickname for a girl :)


----------



## Xgail123

gail :) xx


----------



## Mum0709

Charlotte x


----------



## bexxc

rebecca elizabeth
(becca or bex)


----------



## caggimedicine

Chloe Vivianne


----------



## benandbean

Abigail Maria


----------



## Beankeeper

Julia Margaret 
I love my name, was Juju when I was a baba


----------



## Tallulah28

Nia.

It's celtic for snowflake or swahili for purpose or the alternative form of Niamh in irish :) xx


----------



## Lola90

Lucy-Ellen Vivienne 
Lucy because they liked it and Ellen is my great grandmothers name. I've always hated my name though, hence endless nicknames! X


----------



## TwilightAgain

Stacey :)


----------



## Bababall

Sarah-Jane


----------



## Ladybugbaba

Donna :)


----------



## MikaylasMummy

Nikita


----------



## xCookieDoughx

Dani :)


----------



## Bergebabe

malina marie


----------



## Grace1954

Allison Kate :kiss: Alli for short


----------



## beth30

Just plain -Elizabeth- no middle name, but everyone calls me Beth.


----------



## syberspaced

Tamara Ruth nickname Teri. Was named for someone with the same name and nickname. :)


----------



## Wandering

Abigail Bryony


----------



## MissCherry15

My name is Georgina Danielle :) i know you said not to say our name choices but if it can give you ideas all is good :) My DD is Lilly-Mae and our name choice for a girl is Eleanor xx


----------



## uadreamybabe

natalia


----------



## Redhead84

I'm Elisabeth Jane :)


----------



## Reidfidleir

Justine Amber 

My first name is my mothers middle


----------



## LilOopsy

Joanne Louise... Jo or Jojo for short


----------



## lovelylisa84

Lisa Marie

my mom calls me Lees, pronounced "lease".


----------



## MommaDucky

Alicia Michelle, but I go by Alex lol. My parent's didn't like the typical "Alex" names and grandparents wont hear of just Alex, wasn't proper. My parent's have never called me Alicia. Only work and my husband call me Alicia.


----------



## Cata

Ana Catalina:flower:


----------



## HCothren

Heather Jolene


----------



## mellyboo

I'm Melissa :)!


----------



## bubbles82

Casey :)


----------



## katrus78

Karina :)


----------



## annie00

annie elizabeth


----------



## bexxc

annie00 said:


> annie elizabeth

hahaha...we have the same middle name!


----------



## MommaAlexis

Alexandra Renee. Everyone calls me either Alexis, lexy, or Alex.


----------



## annie00

yea i know bex i wanted to tell ya but i got busy posting my bump pic from last week :)


----------



## corgankidd

Nicia (neecha)

People usually call me Neech, Neechy, or Cha


----------



## Katiekola

Kate Patricia


----------



## charlie_lael

Charmaine Audrey Lael (I have two middle names)


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

Whitney Corinne


----------



## natasharobin

Natasha Robin, Natasha after my dad's first and most special dog, and Robin because my mom loves the name and was hoping for a boy so I would have been Robin either way!


----------



## heyyydayyy

Dayna Ruth :)


----------



## cheshire

Catherine Elizabeth


----------



## LittlePeople

Nikki Louise :flower:


----------



## BUGaBOO

Mines is Cerise Jade and I love it! Cerise means cherry in French and is my fav colour too!


----------



## KathrynW

Kathryn. x


----------



## pinkribbon

Anneliese :)


----------



## sprogsmummy

Tracy Louise


----------



## auntylolo

Laura :)


----------



## MandyV

Amanda Lynne


----------



## Islander

Lindsay Paige


----------



## lindsinc

Lindsie Nicole


----------



## maisie78

Deborah

(Maisie is the name of my 3yr old Labrador :cloud9:)


----------



## Beanonorder

Jennifer Lee but prefer Jenny or Jen


----------



## Charlie5

Clare - apparently one name caused enough trouble so I don't have a middle name!


----------



## jellybean90

pinkribbon said:


> Anneliese :)

Ahhh I'm called Anneliese too!! :D


----------



## Seity

Denise Renee


----------



## pinkribbon

jellybean90 said:


> pinkribbon said:
> 
> 
> Anneliese :)
> 
> Ahhh I'm called Anneliese too!! :DClick to expand...

:yipee: there aren't many of us are there :haha:


----------



## x Helen x

Helen Alexandra :flower:


----------



## pinkribbon

x Helen x said:


> Helen Alexandra :flower:

Same as one of my friends :)


----------



## Ecologirl

Lori (same sound as Tori), but have had it mispronounced ALL my life!! It's a hard one for people to understand over the phone too. I like my name, but it does really shit me when people constantly get it wrong. No middle name either, my parents didn't give me a chance really! :haha:


----------



## Bumblebeee

mellyboo said:


> I'm Melissa :)!

What a fab name ;)


----------



## silver_dimond

Emma-Jane


----------



## x Helen x

pinkribbon said:


> x Helen x said:
> 
> 
> Helen Alexandra :flower:
> 
> Same as one of my friends :)Click to expand...

Hehe, cool! Not me is it??? lol :haha:


----------



## MrsPoodle

Rebecca. I like it but it was common in my generation!!


----------



## Mickey1994

Michaela Danielle


----------



## pinkribbon

x Helen x said:


> pinkribbon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x Helen x said:
> 
> 
> Helen Alexandra :flower:
> 
> Same as one of my friends :)Click to expand...
> 
> Hehe, cool! Not me is it??? lol :haha:Click to expand...

Saying as your little girl isn't born yet maybe not ;)


----------



## sara1786

Sara Regina & i have a twin sister whose name is Anne Elizabeth


----------



## JayDee

Jennifer but everyone has always called me Jenny or Jen. I didn't like it when I was younger, no idea why, thought it sounded old fashioned I guess, but don't mind it now.


----------



## LaraJJ

I'm Lara Jane

I love Lara, not so keen on Jane!


----------



## NennaKay

Mine is Jenna Kay. :flower:


----------



## Pielette

Vanessa Clare


----------



## kiwipauagirl

I am Sasha Leigh-Anne. 36yrs ago it wasn't very known at all but now it is making a comeback thanks to the BRATZ dolls and of course President Obama's daughter :)


----------



## keepthefaithx

Lisa maria. If i have a girl wud be alexandria rose :)


----------



## LoolaBear

Rachel Mary
my mum gave my dad the options of Rachel Rowena or Romany and aparently he chose Rachel as it was the most boring sounding name! thanks dad! mary is a family name (second born females have it somewhere in the name)


----------



## bridgettlynn

I am Bridgett Lynn. :)


----------



## highhopes19

I'm Holly Marie:flower:


----------



## AngelofTroy

Helen Rachel :)


----------



## CryHer

Crystal


----------



## Sydd

Emily Grace... I was almost Beatrice May... Glad they changed their minds!


----------



## xxajademxx

Amber Jade


----------



## MamaBear1

Jean Ellen

Never really been a fan of my name. At least I do not run into lots of others with my name.


----------



## 12.11.10

Emily Hope.


----------



## jaggers

Jennie Irene. 
Family name. Grandma was "Jennie" It's annoying to correct people all the time that it's not 'Jennifer' or have people who's name is 'Jennifer' that I work with request I get a 'nickname' to avoid confusion, even though my GIVEN name is Jennie and theirs is "Genevieve, or Jennifer'
Irene is family name too.


----------



## Sarahcake

Sarah-Nicole

Pros: Sarah means princess which is nice for a girl

Cons: shout 'Sarah' in your local town center...see how many girls turn around to look...


----------



## SilverWillow

My name is Rachel Ava

Funny because Ava was always so unusual when I was growing up and now it has become really popular!

(Dad really wanted to call me Lorna but Mum wouldn't have it!)


----------



## AfterAbigail

Shelley Louise Catherine


----------



## xx Emily xx

Emily Frances

xxx


----------



## neadyda

Sinead :)


----------



## Mummy2B21

Daina; but i go by Jade my middle name changed.


----------



## mum_erin

I'm Erin Victoria


----------



## LynAlH

My name is Lyndell. I have a brother called Loren and mom is Nell. She was Nell Williams, then married my dad, Phillip Nell. So now she is Nell Nell. Lol!


----------



## bumblebeexo

I'm Ashley Margaret.. Margaret is a family name, my Granny and Mum both have it too, but I'm afraid I won't be carrying it on!


----------



## jessthemess

Jessica! Haven't heard of it? Well it's only the #1 name for two decades according to the Social Security department. Popular enough so that my sister inlaw is also Jessica, and my roommate before my fiance was also a Jessica. Go Jessicas! ;)

Jessica Marie is my whole name. Right? Marie.... :)

I do think Jessica is pretty, and to be fair I'm named after my great great grandmother who was born back when Jessica was not common at all.

But my kids will get weird names and when they complain I'll say, call your grandma, it's her fault! :D


----------



## casann

Catherine Ann :) x


----------



## haydenmummy

Hillary Katrina


----------



## Mypreciouskid

Heidi :)


----------



## BleedingBlack

Cayla (Kayla but with a 'C')...VERY popular.


----------



## Marietta

Marietta

I love it because it is pretty and not overly common. My friends and DH call me Mari, and my Daddy and brothers call me Ettie. Mom calls me Marietta because 'that's my proper name'!


----------



## oliviarose

Gemma Louise.....


----------



## Lindsey123

Lindsey Ann


----------



## Kasal

Kassia Dionne (Kas-eye-ah dee-on) no one ever says it right haha


----------



## The Alchemist

My name is Sakina. Nn is Kina.

It is Arabic and a religous name (Islamic) meaning "Tranquility" or "Serene".

But I am not Arab at all! I'm of Southeast Asian decent.


----------



## Mom To 2

Amanda Michelle
But everyone calls me Mandy except for 2 of my 8 siblings.
I hate having two names, it's annoying. Like when I took my pet to the vet a few days ago, I didnt know if they had me under Amanda or Mandy in the computer to pull up our account. It happens all the time.


----------



## fairy_gem

Gemma x


----------

